

Schools everywhere are breaking Google's TOS - DanWaterworth

Every school that allows under 13s to make Google searches breaks Google's terms of service<p>Here are Google's TOS which I assume apply to search:<p>https://www.google.com/accounts/TOS<p>TLDR; You may not use the Services and may not accept the Terms if (a) you are not of legal age to form a binding contract with Google
======
madhouse
As far as I see, this only applies to registered users, as it talks about
accounts and whatnot. You don't need that for ye' olde search.

~~~
DanWaterworth
First line,

> Your use of Google’s products, software, services and web sites (referred to
> collectively as the “Services” in this document...

Search is a service. I can't find any TOS that are more specific to search.

------
ColinWright
Clickable: <https://www.google.com/accounts/TOS>

